# code for mesh-inguinal hernia



## Leanne (Feb 11, 2009)

Mesh cannot be reported separately for inguinal/femoral hernia repairs, it's included.


----------



## magnolia1 (Feb 11, 2009)

There are separate ICD-9 procedure codes for inguinal hernia/ femoral hernia repairs w/ mesh, but not additional CPT codes for those procedures.


----------



## mad_one80 (Feb 11, 2009)

on page 220 of the 2009 CPT PROFESSION ED.... it states that *" with the exception of the incisional hernia repairs(see 49560-49566) the use of mesh or other prostheses is NOT separately reported. " *

so for your inguinal/femoral repair, the mesh is included...otherwise, i usually code also the +49568 with any of the code ranges 49560-49566 *ONLY*


----------



## mbort (Feb 12, 2009)

depending on who you code for, the CPT's are for "insertion" of, if you are coding for a facility (ASC/Hospital) you can capture it with C1781.


----------

